# New Weyermann Malt; Any Good?



## dig (29/5/08)




----------



## SJW (29/5/08)

That's just a bag of CSR sugar


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/5/08)

dig said:


>



ROTFLMAO!! Gold! :lol: 

Yet somehow doubtful.

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar (29/5/08)

Funniest thign i have seen all day!


----------



## randyrob (29/5/08)

hahhaha that's a bit of dry humor!


----------



## glennheinzel (29/5/08)

That joke is in bad taste.


----------



## petesbrew (29/5/08)

Awesome!

Is that the basemalt in the secret Schnitzengiggle recipe?


----------

